# Biker aus Schaumburg - Minden gesucht....



## Bernd2014 (7. Februar 2014)

Da alle anderen Threads älter sind frage ich einfach nochmal nach.

Paar Biker aus der Gegend unterwegs?

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Bernd2014 (12. Februar 2014)

Keiner hier aus der Gegend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chicane (13. Februar 2014)

Hier aus SHG.


----------



## Bernd2014 (13. Februar 2014)

Na immerhin einer!


----------



## Chicane (13. Februar 2014)

Wo und was fährst du so?


----------



## Bernd2014 (13. Februar 2014)

Will gerade ein neues Bike kaufen. Entweder *CUBE* Stereo 120 HPC Pro 29 oder ein *CUBE* AMS 120 HPA Race 29.

Kenne hier in der Gegend noch nicht viele Strecken.


----------



## Chicane (13. Februar 2014)

Ahso, fängst gerade erst an mit MTB oder umgezogen?


----------



## Bernd2014 (13. Februar 2014)

Umgezogen und wenig gefahren die letzten Jahre. Deshalb auch jetzt ein neues MTB. Wohne in Bad E.


----------



## Chicane (13. Februar 2014)

Von Bad E. kommt man ja überall gut hin  Harrl 10x rauf und runter und man hat in kurzer Zeit gut was geschafft


----------



## Bernd2014 (13. Februar 2014)

Jap, wohne direkt am Waldrand geht ruck zuck rein aber immer dasselbe ist auch blöde. Laufe schon immer mit dem Hund die Strecke aber hier noch nie MTB gesehen.


----------



## Chicane (13. Februar 2014)

Noch nie? Also sind schon einige unterwegs wenn es nicht gerade regnet. Aber viele kramen ihr Bike scheinbar erst ab 20° raus 

Ansonsten mal auf OSM schauen und einen Überblick verschaffen, dort sind viele Wege drin http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=13/52.2484/9.1080


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildsau30 (14. Februar 2014)

Hallo wohne in Rolfshagen und fahre hier fast Regelmäßig


----------



## Bernd2014 (17. Februar 2014)

Wildsau30 schrieb:


> Hallo wohne in Rolfshagen und fahre hier fast Regelmäßig



Melde mich, sobald ich mein MTB habe.


----------



## Wildsau30 (20. Februar 2014)

Ok,kein Problem mein Rad befindet sich auch noch im Aufbau...


----------



## Wildsau30 (16. März 2014)

Mein Rad ist fertig Freu


----------



## ByeByeBiker (16. März 2014)

Nabend!
Komme aus NI.
Bin ab und an im Deister unterwegs. Meine Hausrunde führt mich häufig in Richtung SHG und bin dann auf den Hügeln um Bad Rehburg unterwegs.
Bei der Schaumburg bin ich schon öfters in den Süntel gestartet.
Grüsse


----------



## RacBaffos (26. März 2014)

Hey,

komme aus Obernkirchen.
Ich hab mir zwar erst vor kurzem mir ein Bike besorgt.
Bin damit seitdem öfters am Bückeberg unterwegs.

Grüße
Dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -eric- (26. März 2014)

Moin,
Bin auch aus Rolfshagen.
Bin zwar meistens im Wiehengebirge unterwegs, aber fahre auch öfters Schaumburg-Paschenburg und am Klippenturm und im Harrl  Bin voraussichtlich Samstag Mittag im Harrl


----------



## BASTIAN0301 (1. April 2014)

Hier ist auch noch n Frischling aus der nähe von Stadthagen


----------



## stefan hinsch (4. April 2014)

Bernd2014 schrieb:


> Da alle anderen Threads älter sind frage ich einfach nochmal nach.
> 
> Paar Biker aus der Gegend unterwegs?
> 
> ...


----------



## stefan hinsch (4. April 2014)

Hallo,ich komme aus Minden Kutenhausen und fahre oft vom Fernsehturm über den Klippenturm , weiter zur Schaumburg bis zum Hohenstein und wieder zurück.
Vielleicht kann man sich mal treffen.
Gruss Stefan


----------



## Downhillfaller (17. April 2014)

ByeByeBiker schrieb:


> Nabend!
> Komme aus NI.
> Bin ab und an im Deister unterwegs. Meine Hausrunde führt mich häufig in Richtung SHG und bin dann auf den Hügeln um Bad Rehburg unterwegs.
> Bei der Schaumburg bin ich schon öfters in den Süntel gestartet.
> Grüsse



Hast du den Trail wo zwischen 2 Tälern eine große Holzbrücke steht, im Rehburger Berg, schon gefunden? Den haben wir im Winter etwas ausgebaut, hat die Heimatrunde im Frühjahr/Herbst sehr aufgewertet.


----------



## ByeByeBiker (19. April 2014)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Hast du den Trail wo zwischen 2 Tälern eine große Holzbrücke steht, im Rehburger Berg, schon gefunden? Den haben wir im Winter etwas ausgebaut, hat die Heimatrunde im Frühjahr/Herbst sehr aufgewertet.


Nee! Wo wäre das denn genau?


----------



## Downhillfaller (20. April 2014)

ByeByeBiker schrieb:


> Nee! Wo wäre das denn genau?



Das ist nicht so einfach zu erklären. Wir haben es selber 8 Jahre nicht gefunden ;-)
du kennst den Pilgerweg?  Ich mach beim nächsten mal ne GPS Aufzeichnung. Das ist einfacher


----------



## ByeByeBiker (20. April 2014)

Du meinst zwischen Dinopark und Steinbruch hoch zum Funkturm dann die Abfahrt Richtung Hauptstarsse, diese zwischern Bad R. und Waldkrone queren und dann Richtung Wölpinghausen am Wilhelmsturm vorbei???


----------



## Downhillfaller (20. April 2014)

Ne, ne. Am Funkturm musst du oben links fahren, dann am Ende links dem Pilgerweg folgen (wird ein lenkerbreiter Trail später), nach der Hälfte des Weges kommt eine Kreuzung, dort geradeaus fahren und nach ca. 200m geht rechts ein Weg rein.  Folgen und immer rechts halten. Ist nicht so einfach zu finden, aber vllt siehts du an den Bäumen so kleine Schilder mit einer Figur oder sowas ähnliches drauf, dann bist du richtig und dann findest du auch den Trail mit der gr. Holzbrücke, aber nicht über die Brücke fahren sondern den Reifen Spuren folgen, der letzte Teil ist ganz schwer zu erklären.  Am Ende kommst du fast auf den Radweg der von Rehburg nach Bad Rehburg führt.  Wie gesagt, ich kann die ne gps Aufzeichnung schicken.


----------



## ByeByeBiker (21. April 2014)

Den Abstecher mache ich die Woche mal! Danke für den Tipp!
Die GPS Aufzeichnung wäre super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (21. April 2014)

ByeByeBiker schrieb:


> Den Abstecher mache ich die Woche mal! Danke für den Tipp!
> Die GPS Aufzeichnung wäre super!


Dann schick mir mal deine Email Adresse per PN


----------



## cbo62 (2. Februar 2015)

Hallo Bernd,
ich komme aus Porta Westfalica und bin regelmäßig im Wiehen- und Wesergebirge unterwegs. Meine aktuelle Lieblings(-Winter)strecke findest Du hier:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=hmfurglbgwzymevb
Falls Interesse an einer gemeinsamen Runde besteht, freue ich mich auf eine Nachricht.
Viele Grüße
Christian


----------

